# Buying some stuff - looking for opinions



## Faz (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey, 

I'm ordering some stuff for christmas, and I have some stuff which I will definitely get

KO pillowed 6x6 (Yeah yeah shut up. Maarten says it's amazing)
Mini type C (of course)
Type a V
Crazy feet cube!!!!!
Some cheap cubes to make a siamese cube
mini maru 3x3

I will be getting some other stuff probably, but I need to ask your opinions on the following:

Lanlan 2x2 (looks nice in the test video on popbuying)
Lanlan 4x4 (anyone got this?)

Also, any suggestions on what else to get?

Finally, what cubes would be good to use for a siamese cube, that are cheap, and good. Diansheng?

Thanks


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Skewb


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Diansheng would be good, since they're only 1.99 on c4u. that would be $23 AUD with UPS from Cube4You.

maybe a glow in the dark cube, useful for car trips at night.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

C-II

it's UHMAYYYZING.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

The A-V has a propensity to lock up a little, and pop if its set loose.
I replaced the springs with type C springs, and the A-V has been amazing since.
No pops since using type C springs.

It's a rather fast cube, and its loud.
Stickering the corners takes accuracy, and it cuts corners like a monster.
It's also somewhat light.

I like it though, interesting cube.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

i've heard good things about A5, I ordered one from camcuber last night


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

EDIT: According to this video, the LanLan looks niceee~


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 29, 2009)

Go for a mini QJ 3x3 as well. I'm not as fast with it as I am with my mini C since I lockup a more with it and that ruins my averages but I enjoy cubing with it much more than with my mini C, it is just so smooth and quick...

edit: not to take away from the lanlan, but that's a crap comparison with the brand new mini QJ - the mini QJ relatively sucks when it's brand new, after breaking in, cleaning, and CRCing it gets worlds better


----------



## panyan (Nov 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lanlan 2x2 (looks nice in the test video on popbuying)
> Lanlan 4x4 (anyone got this?)



got any urls for these plz?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 29, 2009)

Maarten wasn't allowed to use his KO 6x6 at the V-cubes comp this year xD


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> Maarten wasn't allowed to use his KO 6x6 at the V-cubes comp this year xD



This was in a thread a bit ago. Ton said there was nothing wrong with using it. Its essentially the same as using a mefferts/es 4x4.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16391&page=2


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 29, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Maarten wasn't allowed to use his KO 6x6 at the V-cubes comp this year xD
> ...



Yes, although Verdes disapproves, naturally, there is nothing to say in WCA regulations that he cannot use this cube.

Feliks: DS cubes are pretty good for siamese, that's what I used, although you can buy 10 for like $12 free shipping somewhere on Ebay. I'll try and find the link for you!


----------



## Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

panyan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Lanlan 2x2 (looks nice in the test video on popbuying)
> ...



lanlan 2x2: white  black

Get the maru 2x2 ones though. I did (should come on moday): white black transparent

lanlan 4x4: white black

or meffert's (QJ?) 4x4: black white




Whew!! That was a lot of searching/linking!


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 29, 2009)

i can say you that the 4x4 from lan lan is the greatest 4x4x4 cube you can buy at the moment, of course


----------



## GermanCube (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I replaced the screws with type C springss, and the A-V has been amazing since.
> 
> It's a rather fast cube, and its loud.
> Stickering the corners takes accuracy, and it cuts corners like a monster.



1) How did you do that?? 

2) Absolutely true! I'd go for the A V or the c II.


----------



## Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

don't unscrew it all the way. after that, the screws start to unscrew themselves. if you unscrew them, put a little glue on the tip of the screw, and screw it in. it will stop the unscrewing.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh crap!
I meant SPRINGS. O_O


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Master magic?
Just cause the record hasn't been touched in forever and you could whip out something nasty i bet.


----------



## Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

you have to unscrew the screws to change the springs though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 29, 2009)

japanese rubik's magic


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


Tell me too! I want to make a siamese!


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Magic and master magic are stupid. I already have a magic, and have no intention of getting a master magic.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 30, 2009)

^ Strong words there. The cubing equivalent of antisemitism in my books.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

I recommend you get a Rubik's 360


----------



## Forte (Nov 30, 2009)

Innocence said:


> ^ Strong words there. The cubing equivalent of antisemitism in my books.



No that's Jules and his racism.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Magic and master magic are stupid. I already have a magic, and have no intention of getting a master magic.



but japanese rubik's magic is a must have for collecting purposes. usually costs around $20, but popbuying sells them for $8


----------

